# paperwork in order to change your car color?



## dyeballer92 (Apr 22, 2008)

Sup i just got a car and right now its all white,but im gonna take it to a paint body shop or w/e to get it painted all black and black out the rims as well is there paper work or something i need to fill out in order for me to do this?Like how on a title of a car it has the car color...Does anyone know what im talking about if so much help would be apreciated!


----------



## Dalucas00 (Dec 29, 2006)

i believe just on your registration..registration said silver but car was green..i didnt know this then i got pulled over and the cop told me i had to change that


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

Ive changed the color on pretty much every car I have ever had and been pulled over more than a few times - never had an issue. Might be different depending on where you are but never had problems here in WA


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Feb 4 2009, 09:02 PM~12909898
> *Ive changed the color on pretty much every car I have ever had and been pulled over more than a few times - never had an issue. Might be different depending on where you are but never had problems here in WA
> *


DAMN IN MISSOURI THEY DONT ASK, ITS NOT EVEN LISTED ON TITLE / REGESTRATION.....


----------



## dyeballer92 (Apr 22, 2008)

oo well im in dallass texas...can anyone still help me out?


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

just call the dmv mabe they can change it for you


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

COPS SHOT 1st AND ASK ABOUT YOU CAR LATER
:guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

They ask you at the DMV when registering or plating your car. I didnt know exatly what to tell her when registering my cutty (it was marron/raspberry/maginta color)


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dalucas00_@Feb 4 2009, 08:18 PM~12909385
> *i believe just on your registration..registration said silver but car was green..i didnt know this then i got pulled over and the cop told me i had to change that
> *


i wonder what they would have said if the car was a multi color?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

USUALLY THE DMV WILL NOT REQUIRE THAT YOU CHANGE THE COLOR OF A CAR UNTIL YOUR REGISTRATION IS UP. BUT ONCE YOU HAVE TO RENEW THE REGISTRATION YOU SHOULD CHANGE IT. BUT WHO IS TOO SAY HOW LONG YOU HAVE HAD THE PAINT. COP WAS PROBABLY JUST BEING AN ASS


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Here in Wisconsin, they don't really give a damn. But it does have the vehicle color on the title. So, around here, if it's that a big a deal, you could just get a duplicate title with the new vehicle color listed on it. It runs us about $10 for the duplicate title. It might be different from state to state, but you could check it out.


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

ive never had any problems down here in houston. i dont even think my title has the paint color on it.


----------

